# The Great Wait



## buckthornman

Time tik tok....O there's one!😂👍🏻


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Time tik tok....O there's one!😂👍🏻


Getting the itch pretty early this year Buckthorn, best go ice fishing for awhile. 🤣


----------



## buckthornman

I concur...🐡🐟😂✌🏻😎


----------



## gutterman

Ice fishing has been good here in Ohio since we finally started to have enough ice to get out on. Been hammering fish. I’ll bet it’s epic ice fishing there in Minnesota!


----------



## jg010682

It depends on what part of the state your in middle of the state the lakes get hit pretty hard. But if you go north or south there are still some lakes that arent getting worked over as much. To many people fishing these days around the st cloud area the lakes arent what they used to be.


----------



## jg010682

Not morels but chaga is still fun to look for and tasts good when made into a tea.


----------



## jashroomer

Waiting patiently for our first ice here near Indy, should be good in a couple of days. Looks like it could stick around for a couple of weeks, which would get us close to March, and then I really get the morel shakes.


----------



## tundraking

I had my ice shack out on Osakis this year. Was able to get out just before New Years. Did pretty good! Stayed out there 2-4 days every other weekend. Brought home 1 or 2 family sized meals every trip. Walleyes and crappies mostly. Crappies were all 11.5-14". A few jumbo perch and northerns sprinkled in. DNR stopped by twice and commented we were doing the best on the lake, so we must have been doing something right...
Can't wait to get out walking soon!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Wonder if the season will start early this year (mid-April?). March is looking much warmer than normal, and the snow is nearly melted. Could be "false spring", as we have had April snow dumps. 

Less concerned about temperature and more concerned about moisture. Not going to be happy if we have another dry spring. Hardly found any morels last year compared to previous years.


----------



## jg010682

Just thought i would leave a few good picks from the last 3 weekends of fishing been doing pretty good hopefully my luck will continue through this weekend going to go try the tulipee and sunnys again this weekend


----------



## jashroomer

Nice catches, we were lucky this year and had 10 days of "safe" ice south of Indy. Would love to have the length of season you have up there.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Welp, welcome back everyone! Hope you're all healthy, happy, and hungry for morels! 

It's nice to see the woods waking up — if not a little disconcerting 😬 Came across some Scarlet Elf Cups today in the woods in the TC metro. Dang near dropped my phone trying to take a picture... Which is why the picture is garbage 😅 you can see the mushroom in question in the very bottom right corner (sorry bout my big dumb leg)!










Now I don't keep very good records when it comes to Scarlet Elf Cups, but this may be the earliest I've spotted them. If it's not the earliest, it's definitely up there. Mighta seen some earlier in 2016 come to think of it. 

Anyways, with some wonderful pre-season moisture headin' our way and the warmer temperatures I'm hopin' for a nice early, lengthy, and bountiful season for everyone. Last year's season was nearly a month long for me; my first harvest was on 4/30, and my last on 5/25 — I'm shooting for 4/20 - 5/31 this year! 

A lengthy first post of the season to kickstart a lengthy morel season! Hope you're all well, and I can't wait to see everyone's finds this year!


----------



## jashroomer

WE all are gathering info for now and years to come, thanks for the report


----------



## Dtails

I'm ready to hit the ground running... Turkey hunting and morel season is fast approaching!! Giddy up


----------



## jg010682

I cant wait to get out the basement and go hiking! Just got over the Kung Flu and i need out. Unfortunately im not supposed to leave untill next week wednesday.


----------

